
Vim-flow: declarative dev/build/test cycles in vim - MorehouseJ09
https://github.com/jonmorehouse/vim-flow
======
MorehouseJ09
I'm the author of this plugin, I'd love to hear what you all think.

For some background, I've been using this sort of work flow within vim for
about a year now and finally decided to make the project more robust and
easier to use. I find it helpful to be able to declaratively tell vim how I
want to execute and validate my current working project.

Would love to hear suggestions and ways to make this better!

~~~
MorehouseJ09
[https://www.reddit.com/r/vim/comments/4je4oq/vimflow_declara...](https://www.reddit.com/r/vim/comments/4je4oq/vimflow_declarative_devbuildtest_cycles_in_vim/)

